# Netbooks - AMD oder Intel?



## Krabbat (7. August 2010)

Habt ihr ein netbook und auf welche technik setzt ihr?
intel (und evtl. nvidia) oder amd und ati?
was würdet ihr nehmen, wenn ihr ein neues kaufen würdet?

wichtig: bitte unbedingt zwei sachen ankreuzen!!! (ja oder nein und dann noch eine der sechs anderen auswahlmöglichkeiten darunter)


----------



## Shady (7. August 2010)

[x]Nein, ich habe kein Netbook
[x]Würde ein Amd-Ati gespann kaufen
So wird es mein Dad nächste Woche auch umsetzen... Würde ich auch so machen, wenn ich eins kaufe.
Ich brauch keins. Hab mein 12"er Gerät fürs mobile und für kleine "Spielereien" zwischendurch ein Mini Tablet..


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2010)

Ganz klar eine Preisfrage:

ATOM < Athlon II neo < VIA Nano (Etwa gleich schnell wie der Athlon aber stromsparender und teurer; es existiert (noch) keine dual Core Variante < Core 2 ULV < Arrandale ULV (Celeron U3400, Pentium U4500, diverse Core i UM Modelle)

Wobei nach klassischer Definition ja eigentlich nur ATOM Modelle "Netbooks" sind, leistungsfähigere Geräte sind demnach schon Subnotebooks (eine klare Definition gibt es aber hier nicht wirklich, der Begriff "Netbook" wird überall anders ausgelegt); Geräte unter 7-9 Zoll (die Grenze ist nicht klar definiert) werden unabhängig von ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit als "UMPCs" (Ultra mobile PCs) bezeichnet

Ein Athlon ist definitiv besser als ein Atom aber auch etwas teurer, wenn man bereit ist noch mehr auszugeben werden wieder Intels Core 2 und Core i Modelle interressant

Wenn es um die Akkulaufzeit geht dann sind Atoms, Core 2 Solo und VIA Nano CPUs am sparsamsten, allerdings sollte man hier eher auf die Akkus achten, da alle genannten CPUs und Plattformen wirklich sehr sparsam sind und grundsätzlich Akkulaufzeiten von 10 Stunden+ möglich sind; allerdings wird hier gerne gespart

Auch eine gute Frage ist hier auch die gewünschte Größe; die kleinsten ATOM Geräte sind gerade mal 3,5 Zoll groß, wenn ich mich nicht irre, die kleinsten Athlon II neo Modelle sind immerhin 10,1 Zoll "groß" (Acer Aspire One 521); das kleinste Core 2 Gerät ist der Sony VAIO VGN UX mit 4,5 Zoll, das kleinste VIA Nano Gerät der OQO 02, ebenfalls mit 4,5 Zoll, das kleinste Gerät mit Arrandale CPU ist der Toshiba libretto W100 mit 7 Zoll

Bei der Grafik gilt:
VIA onboard < Intel onboard < Radeon HD 4225 (Standard onboard bei Athlon Netbooks) < nVidia ION (2)

Bei den Intel onboard GPUs gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede, höhere Zahl= besser, die IGP der Arrandale CPUs ist am besten und sogar großteils geringfügig besser als die HD 4225

ION(2) ist im Schnitt etwas über dem Niveau der Arrandale IGP wird aktuell aber nur in Kombination mit dem ATOM angeboten welcher neuere 3D Spiele trotzdem unmöglich macht; die Grafikleistung von ION und ION2 ist etwa gleich; wirklich spieletauglich ist keine der Grafiklösungen, neuere 3D Spiele laufen in der Regel wenn überhaupt nur auf den schnellsten genannten und mit minimalen Einstellungen

Die GT 335M des Alienware M11x (soweit dieses als "Netbook" gelten kann) ist noch weit schneller als ION(2) und mit riesigem Abstand die schnellste Grafiklösung eines Geräts in der Größenklasse, vergleichbares gibt es erst wieder im 13,3 Zoll Bereich; zumindestens auf niedrigen Einstellungen sind alle aktuellen Spiele auf der GT 335M problemlos flüssig spielbar, zumeist sogar mit mittleren oder gar hohen Einstellungen

(HD) Videos beschleunigen können die Intel 4500M(HD), die Intel GMA HD (IGP des Arrandale), ION(2) und die HD 4225 sowie einige neuere VIA Karten; ohne derartige Videobeschleunigung ist das Abspielen von HD Videos auf ATOM Netbooks unmöglich, auch auf Netbooks/ Subnotebooks mit Core 2 Solo, VIA Nano und einkernigen Athlon II neo Modellen könnte es ohne diese Hilfe eventuell zu Problemen kommen, grundsätzlich sollte die HD Video Darstellung hier aber auch ohne diese Hilfe klappen

Ich persönlich habe mir vor kurzem einen Sony VAIO VGN UX 390n Core2 Duo Mod mit 48GB SSD geleistet und bin vollauf zufrieden, das war aber kurz vor der Ankündigung des Toshiba libretto W100 (gegebenenfalls Core i7 620UM Mod, eventuell RAM Tuning); heute würde ich hier schwanken...

Beide Geräte sind aber nicht unbedingt das, was man sich unter einem "Netbook" normal vorstellt und fallen auch nicht in die meisten Definitionen von Netbooks; von klassischen ATOM Netbooks halte ich nicht viel, ich würde eher auf ein Subnotebook wie etwa das Alienware M11x oder eventuell das Lenovo x201 Thinkpad setzen

Ich habe mal nicht an der Umfrage teilgenommen, da ich nicht weiß, ob mit "Intel" nur Atommüll gemeint ist


----------



## Ahab (7. August 2010)

[X] Nein, ich habe kein Netbook

[X] Würde ein Amd-Ati gespann kaufen

Die Leistungswerte des neuen "Atom-Athlon" sprechen für sich. Ich werde wahrscheinlich sogar mein Notebook verkaufen und mir so ein AMD Netbook holen, aber eher in 13 Zoll.


----------



## Rocksteak (7. August 2010)

[X] Ja ich habe ein Netbook
[X] Intel CPU mit Intel Grafik

Es handelt sich um einen Acer eee-PC, mit einem 1,6 GHz Intel Atom. Die Leistung reicht völlig aus, da Netbooks ja für Office-Aufgaben gedacht sind.


----------



## Jan565 (7. August 2010)

[X] Ich habe kein Netbook
[X] Würde AMD ATi nehmen

Ich setze lieber auf Preis Leistung und da ist AMD besser. Die Intel ATom Prozessoren sind laut Tests mit 1,6GHz nur so schnell wie 900MHz Celerons und dafür Zahle ich kein Geld.


----------



## A3000T (7. August 2010)

Habe kein Netbook, würde aber zu einem Intel - NV gespann greifen. Scheiß Monopolismus


----------



## Krabbat (7. August 2010)

bis jetzt ist eindeutig: momentan ist der atom der verbreitetste netbook prozessor
allerdings würden sich deutlich mehr leute ein amd-ati netbook kaufen, wenn sie jetzt ein neues netbook kaufen würden

das der atom stark verbreitet ist hängt natürlich auch damit zusammen, dass die neuen athlon II neo und turion II neo und v-serie modelle von amd erst vor kurzem eingeführt wurden, während der atom schon lange auf dem markt ist
auf die dauer wird amd allerdings (zumindest wie es jetzt aussieht) im netbookbereich aufholen


----------



## WeistDu (7. August 2010)

[X] Nein, ich habe kein Netbook

[X] Würde ein Amd-Ati gespann kaufen

Ich will mir evtl diese Jahr eins können und das wird dann ein Amd-Ati gespann.


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. August 2010)

[x] Bin Atom Opfer
[x] Werde nie wieder ein Produkt mit Intel Atom kaufen, daher AMD Gespann

Ich finde der Atom ist eine reinste Zumutung, die Leistung liegt in single threaded Anwendungen knapp oberhalb, bzw gleichauf mit einem 900 Mhz P IIIe und das fast 10 Jahre nach dessen erscheinen. 

Ich kann auch nicht sagen das die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit, bzw die Leistung unter Office ausreichend ist, insbesondere ab Office 2010 ( office 2000 läuft komplett problemlos ) habe ich doch starke Leistungsprobleme, die neuen Funktionen von PP sind so zäh kann man also komplett knicken, auch habe ich immer wieder Verzögerungen bei Tastatureingaben, insbesondere bei PP; wo die CPU last eh schon bei mindestens 80 % liegt, finde ich doch sehr schwach von Intel, da ich auch das Gefühl habe das Intel die CPU absichtlich möglichst schwach auslegt das Kungen gleich zu ULV CPU's greifen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. August 2010)

[X] Ja, ich habe ein Netbook (PIII mit ner ATI 3D Rage) (Atom Netbooks sind genau so schnell!)
[X] Würde ein Amd-Ati gespann kaufen


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2010)

> finde ich doch sehr schwach von Intel, da ich auch das Gefühl habe das Intel die CPU absichtlich möglichst schwach auslegt das Kungen gleich zu ULV CPU's greifen.


 
Schön wärs... leider ist nach dem Erscheinen des ATOM das Angebot an unter 13 Zoll und vor allem unter 12,1 Zoll Subnotebooks mit "richtigen" CPUs zusammengebrochen, daher hat man oft nur die Wahl zwischen einem schon leicht veralteten, teuren Core 2 Gerät und einem Atom- wobei ersteres oft die bessere Wahl ist- zum Glück gibt es jetzt den Athlon II neo wobei ich mich wundere, dass nicht mehr Hersteller schon vorher versucht haben leistungsfähigere und trotzdem preiswerte "Netbooks" mit Core2 und Arrandale CPUs zu bauen

Es sieht aber so aus als hätte der Trend zum Rückschritt langsam ein Ende



> Netbook (PIII mit ner ATI 3D Rage)


 
Klingt nicht wirklich wie ein Netbook sondern eher wie ein mittelalterliches High-End Subnotebook... ich finde "Netbook" ist eine Beleidigung für so ein Gerät, auch wenn es in Größe und Leistung heutigen Netbooks ähneln mag


----------



## david430 (8. August 2010)

ich kann mich noch an ne pressemitteilung erinnern, in der amd angekündigt hat, keine netbook prozzis herzustellen, weil die bevölkerung die sowieso dementieren werden und lieber auf notebooks setzen. dann kam der netbook boom und siehe da. amd vertreibt jetzt auch netbook prozzis


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2010)

Kommt ganz auf die Definition von "Netbook" an; die Athlon II Neo Geräte fallen nicht unbedingt hinein...

Allerdings muss man sagen, dass AMD überhaupt das ganze Mobilsegment bis vor kurzem jahrelang sträflich vernachlässigt hat- allerdings konnten sie jetzt schnell und mit guten Produkten aufholen, gerade im ultra mobilen Mittelklasse Bereich; die Lianos werdem dem ganzen wohl die Krone aufsetzen und AMD gerade in dem Bereich sicherlich noch deutlich weiterbringen (im Vergleich zu Intel)


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. August 2010)

Jop seh ich auch so, gerade im Subnotebook Sektor spricht im low-mid Price segment nichts mehr gegen AMD; zumal AMD immer mit den etwas stärkeren IGP's auftrumpfen kann und deshalb sogar eine gewisse gamingtauglichkeit in den Bereich bringen.


----------



## kelevra (8. August 2010)

Willkommen im Club ATIFan22
[x] bin ebenfalls ein Atom Opfer
[x] der nächste wird auf jeden fall ein amd/ati Gerät werden


----------



## olol (9. August 2010)

ich würde auch aktuell ein amd netbook vorziehen ich verzichte lieber auf etwas akkulaufzeit und habe dafür etwa 3x leistung, die preise sind ja auch nicht so viel höher z.b. bei den acer aspire modellen.

allerdings warte ich mit dem netbook kauf noch bis ontario erscheint der bringt amd dann hoffentlich auch in sachen akkulaufzeit mit intel auf einem level


----------



## faibel (9. August 2010)

Ich habe ein Atom-Netbook und bin mit der Leistung zufrieden. Mir kam es primär auf kompakte Bauweise bei langer Akkulaufzeit an, große Rechenleistung benötige ich nicht.
So etwas gab es von AMD jedoch nicht also fiel meine Kaufentscheidung auf das Intel NB.


----------

